# 1st Tri bike Question: S32 vs S22



## SummerSux (Apr 16, 2011)

So I stopped into my LBS today and they had just gotten in a used bike on trade. Its a 2012 S22 that is pretty much stock with SRAM APEX and they are selling for $975. They also have a new S32 for $1200 with 105 Components. Both are 54cm.

I'm having a hard time coming up with any differences between the 2 bikes except the drivetrain and the seatpost.

Any thoughts on what is the better deal/better bike?

I have been doing Sprint Tri's on my F5 for about 3 years now and wanted to try longer distances. Looking for the best bang for the buck so I can buy a nice wheelset this winter.

Thanks


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

SummerSux said:


> So I stopped into my LBS today and they had just gotten in a used bike on trade. Its a 2012 S22 that is pretty much stock with SRAM APEX and they are selling for $975. They also have a new S32 for $1200 with 105 Components. Both are 54cm.
> 
> I'm having a hard time coming up with any differences between the 2 bikes except the drivetrain and the seatpost.
> 
> ...


Get the S22 and save the balance for an aero helmet, kit, and fast front wheel as finances permit. The frames are within 2% of each other but you can save 10% of your total drag spending the difference on other equipment.

-SD


----------



## SummerSux (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you for the rapid reply Super D.
Your advice was exactly what I was thinking, thanks for the reassurance!


----------

